# 622/722 Receivers hitting Dish 4k times a day!



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Got around to checking router logs, and with both my 622 and 722 on the net, they are hitting a domain called "echo.dishaccess.tv" about 4000 times a day; this is without me doing anything with VOD, or accessing anything other than normal TV watching.

Also hit "www.dishaccess.tv" about 100 times, and "www.echostar_vod.com" 6 times. I can't remember if I got a VOD listing on that day which may explain that.

Anyway, it hits echo.dishaccess.tv about 4000 times every day, interesting. Any idea why they DVR's have to access Dish so many times? That's like three times a minute (for both dvr's).


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Just a wild guess but it could be because of the new SlingGuide feature. The receiver contacts the dishaccess IP so that SlingGuide knows it is on-line and it can communicate back to it. SlingGuide can not initiate the communication between the two unless router ports are opened up on your home router. As long as the receiver initiates the communication, then SlingGuide can answer back without needing to have ports open in your router.

Those with SlingBoxes know what a pain it can be to get your router configured properly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HobbyTalk said what I was thinking. I really haven't paid attention to my setup since whatever it is doing isn't taking much bandwidth or I'd notice the drag on my Internet connection.

So if it is just "checking in" periodically that could be what is going on.. and quite possibly a necessary evil to make the SlingGuide feature work and be able to update quickly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just get any sniffer's log - insert old hub between DVR and your network for tap.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I sniffed it back when they first started the online beta test a year or so ago. I forget when it was. Anyhow, it was nothing more than a socket connection being set up and the closed out. No real traffic at all. Just a preparation for some kind of live every few seconds check if the program guide was updated or not.

Due to consumers not having dedicated IP addresses, the only way to make online updates timely is for the customer hardware to check in at Dish for updates since Dish can not send that data to you over the internet until you make a connection to them.

If the volume isn't too much, don't worry about it.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Nah, it's not using a noticeable amount of bandwidth at all, just the constant hits I thought was interesting.


----------

